# Known issue streaming inop



## Francorossobianco (Aug 23, 2018)

I haven’t been able to stream for months. Finally had time to call support and they tell me there is a known issue with streaming and they will send me an email when it’s fixed. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Not known here. What app? We do Amazon and/or Netflix almost daily.


----------



## Francorossobianco (Aug 23, 2018)

keithg1964 said:


> Not known here. What app? We do Amazon and/or Netflix almost daily.


Sorry I called them back and it's only with Bolt 3TB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Francorossobianco said:


> Sorry I called them back and it's only with Bolt 3TB.


I have an 3TB Bolt and have no issues.


----------



## Francorossobianco (Aug 23, 2018)

keithg1964 said:


> I have an 3TB Bolt and have no issues.


So they lied. Or only some affected???
This is why I posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Francorossobianco said:


> So they lied. Or only some affected???
> This is why I posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More confirmation, I have a 3TB Bolt and have no issues.


----------

